# The minimum Fare should be $5



## Wex (Feb 18, 2019)

Why should anyone get in your car for less than $5? Even if the rider pays $6 or 7 that's pretty cheap to haul someone's lazy ass a mile or two down the road...

Edit. They're paying more than $7, currently no surge.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

IN my market don't think I've ever had a mile or 2 ride. Guess it depends on where you drive?


----------



## Wex (Feb 18, 2019)

SHalester said:


> IN my market don't think I've ever had a mile or 2 ride. Guess it depends on where you drive?


I'm in Philadelphia, I have a lot of rides that are less than 1 mile. Which I actually like (sometimes not all the time) I'll drive .5 mile to pick up a .3 to .7 mile trip. Ends up being about $3 per mile. Could be higher if there's a surge too


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

I avoid any 'downtown' cities where they might happen to me. Burbs to airports and back. That's it. Have to say I don't think I get too many sub $10 fares. I guess if you got a bunch per hour it would be north of min wage, aye? Lotta work tho.....


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

The other night took pax 4 blocks. I only took it because of the a min fare supplement, and I was down the street from the pax. It wasn't downtown, as most of my short rides are.


----------



## Wex (Feb 18, 2019)

SHalester said:


> I avoid any 'downtown' cities where they might happen to me. Burbs to airports and back. That's it. Have to say I don't think I get too many sub $10 fares. I guess if you got a bunch per hour it would be north of min wage, aye? Lotta work tho.....


Lol I mean I'm not trying to do them all day but if there's at least a $2 surge and you get a tip or 2 then you're making well above minimum wage with less wear and tear. Most times my next rider is on the same block as my dropoff or up to .5 mile away. Also keeps my drive home short. It all just depends on time of day and neighborhood. My point is just that we shouldn't be making less than $5 to let someone in our car.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

When there are a lot of short trips, we could make more money. Don't forget that we get base fare which is $1.75 for each trip in my area which is almost equivalent to 2 miles earns on long trip on freeway.


----------



## SideHustleWithUber (Dec 7, 2019)

Sometimes I have to drive 5 miles to pick up and drive a passenger for a 1 mile trip.
I get the minimum fare which is $2.46 in my area.

But I figure my car gets around 21 miles to the gallon, and a gallon of gas is now $2.65, so those little trips still work out.
I just always wonder why those people don’t just walk. 🤷🏼‍♀️


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

.35 miles? OMG. walking is cheaper.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

SideHustleWithUber said:


> Sometimes I have to drive 5 miles to pick up and drive a passenger for a 1 mile trip.
> I get the minimum fare which is $2.46 in my area.
> 
> But I figure my car gets around 21 miles to the gallon, and a gallon of gas is now $2.65, so those little trips still work out.
> I just always wonder why those people don't just walk. &#129335;&#127996;‍♀


Some people have trouble walking. Medical, shoes, exhaustion, carrying stuff etc. Also, walking is usually much slower if a car is very close by.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

we should bring back the rules cabs had


----------



## wastaxinowuber (Oct 23, 2019)

SideHustleWithUber said:


> Sometimes I have to drive 5 miles to pick up and drive a passenger for a 1 mile trip.
> I get the minimum fare which is $2.46 in my area.
> 
> But I figure my car gets around 21 miles to the gallon, and a gallon of gas is now $2.65, so those little trips still work out.
> I just always wonder why those people don't just walk. &#129335;&#127996;‍♀


I always wonder why drivers drive more than 2 miles on Uber to pick someone up (you don't get paid until you start the ride) unless it's part of a bonus or there's a decent surge attached but that's just me&#129335;‍♂

like you said it could be a mile trip and you make around $3 for driving 6 miles in the end


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

SHalester said:


> IN my market don't think I've ever had a mile or 2 ride. Guess it depends on where you drive?


You must live where people aren't afraid to walk. I can't tell you how many times I've had people taking rides less than 10 blocks in my market, even on nice days, where it would be very pleasant to get some exercise.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

SHalester said:


> IN my market don't think I've ever had a mile or 2 ride. Guess it depends on where you drive?


Everything is specific to someone's area.
My liberal friends in suburban Boston areas that have not seen a murder in 60 years can't understand why I need a gun.



SideHustleWithUber said:


> Sometimes
> I get the minimum fare which is $2.46 in my area.
> 
> But I figure my car gets around 21 miles to the gallon, and a gallon of gas is now $2.65, so those little trips still work out.


Not if all you do are 3 of those an hour&#128517;


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

SideHustleWithUber said:


> Sometimes I have to drive 5 miles to pick up and drive a passenger for a 1 mile trip.
> I get the minimum fare which is $2.46 in my area.
> 
> But I figure my car gets around 21 miles to the gallon, and a gallon of gas is now $2.65, so those little trips still work out.
> I just always wonder why those people don't just walk. &#129335;&#127996;‍♀


You don't "Have to" drive 5 miles. Limit your pickups to 2-3 (or shorter) max. You drove 6 total miles for $2.46. That is like .40c per mile.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

I see a lot of drivers in this thread justifying the rates on short trips. Uber and Lyft are raping us on these. Nothing is ok about it!!! It should be $5 per head MINIMUM to get in the car. Shared ride especially! That’s where Gryft and ScrUbered makes a killing . 

Yesterday I picked up 2 girlfriends on a shared ride and then a 3rd rider for about a 3 mile trip. Took 15 minutes to complete. I got paid $4.80!! Gryft likely took $7.50! It’s straight up robbery!!! Anyone on here that says it’s ok for them to do this, please leave!!! Your input is not needed!!


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

rkozy said:


> You must live where people aren't afraid to walk. I can't tell you how many times I've had people taking rides less than 10 blocks in my market, even on nice days, where it would be very pleasant to get some exercise.


In SF people will use Lyft/Uber to go 3-4 blocks especially if they're wearing &#128096;.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

Wildgoose said:


> When there are a lot of short trips, we could make more money. Don't forget that we get base fare which is $1.75 for each trip in my area which is almost equivalent to 2 miles earns on long trip on freeway.


Short trips are fine if you don't have to drive very far to pick them up, and you don't have to wait out the 5 minutes before they come out. But that rarely happens, unfortunately.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Atom guy said:


> Short trips are fine if you don't have to drive very far to pick them up, and you don't have to wait out the 5 minutes before they come out. But that rarely happens, unfortunately.


I really don't like short trip for two reasons. One is long pick up and second is rider's rating. They usually give low rating or not rate at all. So I don't long pick up any more to avoid getting chance of short trip.


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

Minimum fare $10

I tell this to street hails all the time, keeps the bus riders off my back seat.


----------



## Ardery (May 26, 2017)

Wex said:


> I'm in Philadelphia, I have a lot of rides that are less than 1 mile. Which I actually like (sometimes not all the time) I'll drive .5 mile to pick up a .3 to .7 mile trip. Ends up being about $3 per mile. Could be higher if there's a surge too


yeah, that *wouldnt* be so bad, if the next ride came in immediately with no down time, and all the pickups were right around where we were sitting.


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

O-Side Uber said:


> I see a lot of drivers in this thread justifying the rates on short trips. Uber and Lyft are raping us on these. Nothing is ok about it!!! It should be $5 per head MINIMUM to get in the car. Shared ride especially! That's where Gryft and ScrUbered makes a killing .
> 
> Yesterday I picked up 2 girlfriends on a shared ride and then a 3rd rider for about a 3 mile trip. Took 15 minutes to complete. I got paid $4.80!! Gryft likely took $7.50! It's straight up robbery!!! Anyone on here that says it's ok for them to do this, please leave!!! Your input is not needed!!


Uber and lyft is taking way to much money from the drivers period, Drivers should earn a minimum of at least $6 per ride. Earning $3 and $4.80 a ride is ridiculous, Uber nickel and dime drivers every chance they get, I stopped driving right before Uber made all big changes.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

rkozy said:


> You must live where people aren't afraid to walk


nope. I live in a place to actually go someplace besides a park it is multi miles to get there; not really walking distance. Pure burbs.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Wildgoose said:


> I really don't like short trip for two reasons. One is long pick up and second is rider's rating. They usually give low rating or not rate at all. So I don't long pick up any more to avoid getting chance of short trip.


I post up 8 miles from downtown in a richer area. I almost never pick up anyone downtown when I get there after dropping off. I know it's 3 blocks bar to bar- hotel to bar.
now I noticed that there is a surge to do it.
If you say NO, they have to pay up.
Decline the crap


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Wex said:


> Why should anyone get in your car for less than $5? Even if the rider pays $6 or 7 that's pretty cheap to haul someone's lazy ass a mile or two down the road...
> 
> Edit. They're paying more than $7, currently no surge.
> View attachment 385880
> ...


I vote $10 minimum, Uber charges pax $12 and their service fee limited to $2.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Wex said:


> Why should anyone get in your car for less than $5? Even if the rider pays $6 or 7 that's pretty cheap to haul someone's lazy ass a mile or two down the road...
> 
> Edit. They're paying more than $7, currently no surge.
> View attachment 385880
> ...


Should be $10.00 for the Driver !

If its not worth $10.00
WALK !

THE PARKING METERS ARE $3.00 AN HOUR !
THEY TAKE CREDIT CARDS.

ALL THEY DO IS SIT THERE.

TAXIS COST MORE THAN UBER WHEN PARKING METERS TOOK DIMES !!!

TIME TO " UPDATE " DRIVER PAY.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Should be $10.00 for the Driver !
> 
> If its not worth $10.00
> WALK !
> ...


Now there's an update I can support!!


----------



## Tulsa Tom (Jan 2, 2016)

In Tulsa our shortest drive fee is $2,25. and usually no tip. Can't turn them down or risk losing rides. is there a distance for a pick up fee? I have seen 78 cents for a 8 mile run....pathetic...


----------



## Wex (Feb 18, 2019)

Tulsa Tom said:


> In Tulsa our shortest drive fee is $2,25. and usually no tip. Can't turn them down or risk losing rides. is there a distance for a pick up fee? I have seen 78 cents for a 8 mile run....pathetic...


Bro, I hope that is a joke. There are many other things you can do for $2.25. Which is probably $0.75 after expenses and tax.

In fact, today a lady with garbage bags full of clothing going 1 mile down the road wanted me to make a u turn to make it more convenient for her load her crap. Our min is $3.37 and she definitely wasn't a tipper. I said f it and drove away. Uber can suck it and she can keep her bedbugs. Uber charges over $7 for that ride.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Wex said:


> Why should anyone get in your car for less than $5?


Millions of drivers willing to take passengers for a $2 minimum.
No reason to raise Driver Earnings with newbies signing up everyday

Problem ain't uber
Problem is drivers chauffeuring Uber's clients for pennies


----------



## ColumbusRides (Nov 10, 2018)

Short trips with surge is bank


----------

